# HTML Goto?



## x.xis (17. Januar 2002)

Howdy!

Wie ist es möglich mit einem Link zu einer bestimmten Stelle auf der gerade angezeigten Seite zu springen?   

Thx schonma!


----------



## Nils Hitze (17. Januar 2002)

*Ja ..*

mit Ankern .. Lies das Handbuch.
.. benutz bitte auch die Suchfunktion ..


----------



## x.xis (18. Januar 2002)

Anker...thats it!! 

Die Suchfunktion hab ich benutzt...hätt ich nach "anker" gesucht hätts mir evtl. auch wat gebracht  

Hmm...sollte doch das gute selfhtml net verstauben lassen...hab ich mir heut morgen noch gedacht...nachgeschlagen...uuund gefunden  

trotzdem danke!!!

xxis

_[Kommentar Kojote]
Sorry, ich habe vergessen, daß die Suchfunktion
natürlich nichts bringt, wenn man nicht weiß wonach
man sucht.
[/Kommentar Kojote]_


----------

